# [S] MXM-GraKa für Notebook



## redblizz (14. Juli 2011)

*[S] MXM-GraKa für Notebook*

Hallo zusammen,
falls jemand zufällig einen Ersatz für meine GeForce 8600M günstig abzugeben hat, PM an mich.
Darf auch gerne was schlechter sein. Notebook ist bereits 4 Jahre alt und würde dann nur noch für Internet und Office verwendet...

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## th_h_hexley (14. Juli 2011)

Falls du die Karte wegen eines Defekts austauschen willst, solltest du dich zuerst mit dem Hersteller deines Notebooks in Verbindung setzen. Die 8xxxM Serie von Nvidia litt unter einem Fabrikationsfehler. Eventuell bieten dein Hersteller eine verlängerte Garantie oder ein Austausch Programm an.


----------



## redblizz (14. Juli 2011)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Falls du die Karte wegen eines Defekts austauschen willst, solltest du dich zuerst mit dem Hersteller deines Notebooks in Verbindung setzen. Die 8xxxM Serie von Nvidia litt unter einem Fabrikationsfehler. Eventuell bieten dein Hersteller eine verlängerte Garantie oder ein Austausch Programm an.


 
Das mit dem Fabrikationsfehler ist mir auch bekannt. Allerdings hat sich Acer (hab ein Aspire 5920G) zu keinem Umtausch bereit erklärt...


----------



## xdave78 (14. Juli 2011)

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

da verkauft jmd ne mxm karte..aber ich bezweifle einfach mal, dass dein System die einfach so schluckt. Ich schätze, was Anderes als ne 8600M brauchste da gar nicht erst reintun. Wobei der Preis für das mxm Modul (immerhin ne HD4650) nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2011)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Notebook verkaufen - das bekommst auch defekt noch auf 150-300€, da Speizialisten dasoft reparieren könne und es dann weiterverkaufen. Mit dem Geld + etwas Aufpreis kriegst Du dafür schon neues, besseres. Aber dass hier jemand ne einzelne 8600m abzugeben hat, dürfte schwer werden, da kaum jemand seine Karte ersetzt und somit dann eine "alte" übrig hat. Zudem kann es mit Pech selbst bei ner 8600m sein, dass es eine ganz bestimmte sein muss. 

ps: hast Du die Backofenmethode schon probiert? Defekte Grafikkarten, insbesondere die 8600m, kann man im Backofen ggf. reapieren - kein Scherz, google mal danach.


----------



## redblizz (14. Juli 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Notebook verkaufen - das bekommst auch defekt noch auf 150-300€, da Speizialisten dasoft reparieren könne und es dann weiterverkaufen. Mit dem Geld + etwas Aufpreis kriegst Du dafür schon neues, besseres. Aber dass hier jemand ne einzelne 8600m abzugeben hat, dürfte schwer werden, da kaum jemand seine Karte ersetzt und somit dann eine "alte" übrig hat. Zudem kann es mit Pech selbst bei ner 8600m sein, dass es eine ganz bestimmte sein muss.
> 
> ps: hast Du die Backofenmethode schon probiert? Defekte Grafikkarten, insbesondere die 8600m, kann man im Backofen ggf. reapieren - kein Scherz, google mal danach.


 
Ja, Backofen hab ich gemacht. Nach dem ersten mal lief das NB dann auch wieder. Bestimmt so 2 Monate. Dann wars wieder defekt. Nochmal Backofen brachte dann nur noch was für einmal hoch fahren


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2011)

Also, ich hab auch ein 5920G und überlege, es zu verkaufen als "eventuell Defekt", denn ich hatte in den letzten Monaten "der Anzeigetreiber wurde wiederhergestellt"-Fehlermeldungen. Aber scheinbar lag das eher an der Software, denn neulich passierte das NUR und IMMER, als ich bei pcgameshardware bestimmte Seiten offen hatte ^^  Einzig bedenklich: ich wusste das zuerst nicht, d.h. ich hatte eben diese Seite der pcgh offen, und ständig kam die Meldung, so schnell, dass ich nicht mehr arbeiten konnte - ich schaltete das Notebook komplett aus, und da war plötzlich die blaue Beleuchtung rund um den Powerknopf aus - die leuchtet ja an sich immer, wenn das Notebook am Strom ist. und das Notebook ging nicht mehr an. Erst nach ner Weile ging es dann wieder...

Aber ne neue Karte suchen find ich nicht lohnenswert. ICH würd das eher verkaufen und was drauflegen für ein neues.


----------

